# limp mod in reverse? 2012 t-4



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

I was in a mud hole Saturday and could not go any further so I put it in reverse to get out. I had it all the way to the floor and it was really struggling and barley turning the tires. So I went forward and full power so I knew there was no water in the belt housing. When I finally got it out reverse started working like it should. When it was under a load it was acting like it reduce power in reverse. Anyone know why and how do I fix it?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's an easy fix. Brutes limit your speed in reverse because it is able to go 30 mph in revere at full power. Look by your radiator overflow bottle next to the engine on the left floorboard side. There is a red wire hooked to the engine. Pull this wore off and you will be able to have full power to reverse. It is an amazing mod and if you don't want it like that anymore just slide the wire back on. Don't cut the wire just pull it off.all it is is a reverse sensor so you won't have the reverse light but that's it.

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Sorry thought you had a brute force. Look on the left side of the engine more towards the back left side and there you will find the red wire


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

It only does it when under a big load like in thick mud. It doesn't hit the limiter at all it just barely goes when its in reverse. When I got out reverse went back to normal


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think it does that to keep you from burning up the belt. Like when you leave the parking brake on.


----------

